# clipping nails



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Any good tips on clipping nails? Favorite clippers to use? Good instructional videos?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the Dremel nail grinder instead of clippers.

A video on how to use:






A past forum post:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/182306-how-properly-dremel.html


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I combine manual nail clip with brushing, which is a pleasure for the dog. Stand- brush dog. Down- lie on side and clip the nails with much praise.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dremel here! Russell and the puppy Scarlet come unwound over the nail clippers, but the dremel is fine. I've been dremeling Scarlet's nails every Friday. I use the cordless Dremel Micro with a diamond carbide sanding drum.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i get them done in 3 easy steps.

put dog in car
drive to petco
have them do it


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Dremel if their nails have been kept up pretty well, otherwise a combo of nail clippers (safari brand is excellent, using it on my current pup) and the oster lithium ion dremel. It's cordless and rechargeable, has two speed settings. I have no complaints, though it could be loud for some sound sensitive dogs. The combo of the two work nicely when you're dealing with nails that are a little long because you can cut them down a bit with the clippers and round off the tips with the dremel without being afraid of hitting the quick.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

You may be asking just in general for future plans, but if not.... I'd wait a little longer in the relationship with this dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the dremel 7700 can be purchased on Amazon smile or Home Depot. I use the medium grit sandpaper for the dremel head. I like the safari nail trimmer the best. I do a little of both to get them comfortable with both. There are many dremel and nail trimming threads on here.
http://pin.it/FKSdsRm


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

scarfish said:


> i get them done in 3 easy steps.
> 
> put dog in car
> drive to petco
> have them do it


this. I am TERRIFIED of clipping her nails now bc the first time I did it I cut a tiny bit too close to the quick and it did bleed like a drop or two - but poor pup whined bloody murder for about 10 mins. I'm mentally scarred and she might be too. LOL


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I like the dremel 7700 can be purchased on Amazon smile or Home Depot. I use the medium grit sandpaper for the dremel head. I like the safari nail trimmer the best. I do a little of both to get them comfortable with both. There are many dremel and nail trimming threads on here.
> http://pin.it/FKSdsRm


How's that battery holding up? Mine lasted less than a year and of course I didn't try to replace it under warranty until after a year :frown2:


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I put dog on it's side for ear cleaning and nail clipping. No chance to escape or pull leg back.

A lot of desensitizing is generally needed to the clippers it self. Dogs generally don't like it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ausdland said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the dremel 7700 can be purchased on Amazon smile or Home Depot. I use the medium grit sandpaper for the dremel head. I like the safari nail trimmer the best. I do a little of both to get them comfortable with both. There are many dremel and nail trimming threads on here.
> ...


Oh wow sometimes things drop or are faulty. I wonder if there had been many complaints. I had no issues with my dremel. It's been only two years so we will see. I like the way it works no complaints so far.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm using the cheap Dremel I picked up at Walmart a few years ago. Under $30. We have replaced the drums a few times. 

I man the treats and my husband dremels the nails. He has a better touch with it, although if I try to do it, I can do it by myself (I'm not sure my husband could do it without my being the treat dispenser). Takes less than 5 minutes and Varik is very excited to do it since I pretty much jackpot the whole time (I use little treats that I then pinch in half or fourths so he's just getting little pieces).


----------

